# Kung ano yung sinasabi ng friends ko, yun ang makikita



## Maginoo

Hello all,

I'm trying to translate these sentences from an Isuzu truck ad:

"Meron na siyang lahat.  Kung ano yung sinasabi ng friends ko, yun ang makikita.. TOUGH siya!"

I've come up with:

"It has everything.  As my friends say, you'll see.. it's TOUGH!"

Can anyone confirm/deny/comment on this translation?

Thanks,
Maginoo


----------



## epistolario

The statement, which is a very informal speech, is in Taglish; and I think your translation of _siya_ is correct. In very informal Tagalog, people tend to use _siya_ to refer to objects, even though _siya_ is a personal pronoun. 

This is my interpretation of the second part: _Kung ano yung sinasabi ng friends ko, yun ang makikita. __Makita_ literally means to see, but I believe this is the message of the video: 

Whatever my friends say [about the vehicle?], you will see it OR you will confirm it when you test it OR you will experience it when you start driving it.


----------



## DotterKat

I agree with epistolario that the last part is Taglish and correctly translated. Your entire translation will suffice for a short and memorable ad, with the help of visuals. Perhaps a little tweaking on the second line is needed.



Maginoo said:


> ...."Meron na siyang lahat.  Kung ano yung sinasabi ng friends ko, yun ang makikita.. TOUGH siya!"....



_It has everything. Just as my friends have described it, that is exactly what you'll see. It's tough!_

If you want to reverse-translate the last part, you could shamelessly usurp that old ad that I seem to remember from somwhere (_Briggs and Stratton makina ng maton_, or something of that nature).

It has everything. Just as my friends have described it, that is exactly what you'll see. Pang-maton siya! [OR Matatag siya!]


----------



## Maginoo

epistolario said:


> Whatever my friends say [about the vehicle?], you will see it OR you will confirm it when you test it OR you will experience it when you start driving it.



Ok, so he's saying that everything the friends say will be confirmed.  At first I thought it was something like "Regardless of what my friends say...", like he's dismissing his friends' opinions and making his own assertion about the truck.  But that wouldn't make sense in an ad.


----------

